# informal words for "mother"



## Gavril

My impression (from limited experience) is that _äiti_ encompasses the meaning of both the formal and informal English words for "mother": _mother_ (formal), _mom_/_mum_ (informal) and _mommy/mummy_ (informal, used by young children and sometimes older girls). Is this accurate?

For example, how would you translate the following?

- Adult: _I'm having lunch with my mom today._ = _Käyn lounaassa [?] kanssa tänään._
- Young child: _When is mommy coming back?_ = _Milloin tulee [?] takaisin?_


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> - Adult: _I'm having lunch with my mom today._ = _Käyn lounaa*lla* *äidin/äitini* kanssa tänään._
> - Young child: _When is mommy coming back?_ = _Milloin *äiti* tulee takaisin?_


Also: _Syön lounaan äidin/äitini kanssa_...
Please note the position of _äiti_ in the second sentence.

Your impression is accurate. A new word that I loathe as much as Hakro does is _äiskä._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Also: _Syön lounaan äidin/äitini kanssa_...
> Please note the position of _äiti_ in the second sentence.
> 
> Your impression is accurate. A new word that I loathe as much as Hakro does is _äiskä._



One more thing: when is the word _mami_ used? The WSOY dictionary gives _mami_ as a possible translation for _mom_/_mum_.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> One more thing: when is the word _mami_ used? The WSOY dictionary gives _mami_ as a possible translation for _mom_/_mum_.


I don't think anyone uses _mami._  Perhaps some two-year-olds do.


----------



## hui

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I don't think anyone uses _mami._  Perhaps some two-year-olds do.



But they probably stop using it when they realize that saying _"mami"_ tells the other kids: "I am a baby".


----------



## akana

What about _mutsi_? When would that be used?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> What about _mutsi_? When would that be used?


_Mutsi_ is a slang word. In my youth it was only used between guys,  never at home if mother or father was listening. Today this has changed:  for example my son uses this word every now and then when speaking to  his mother. Between me and my son, we usually say _mude_ that is typical for Helsinki slang but seldom heard elsewhere, I believe.


----------

